# Best Harnesses and carts for (single) Trail Driving



## Performancemini (Apr 1, 2012)

We do some showing and like to go out on the equestrian trails occasionally too. It had been a while since we had really been out on the trails until last fall. It was so fun and relaxing and the two minis we drove seem to really enjoy it. But I have been thinking we DEFINITELY need to change harnesses and probably there are better carts than an EZ entry to use out there. I sure would like some input from those of you who trail drive and especially from those who are driving in the ADS. I am thinking we should join the local area ADS club here too. Thanks for all the help in advance!


----------



## Sue_C. (Apr 1, 2012)

I LOVE my beta harnesses from Country Carriages. I have both the regular back saddle and sliding back band saddle, and if I had to choose just one, I would chose the sliding back band.

I got a trail cart from G & S Carts a couple of years ago and love it as well. I got it with both the metal/rubber wheels and wire/pneumatics.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 2, 2012)

Love my aerocrown!. If I were more flexible, I would have a hyperbike. Both are great for single trail driving.

I got a better fit custom harness from a local amish shop and love it. The breast plate is curved v shape, fits great. best wishes


----------



## Ann knight (Apr 2, 2012)

I love my harness from Country carriages too ( Sue helped me




) and I also love my Aerocrown but my favourite vehicle is my Hyperbike ! Light and comfortable to ride in !

Ann


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 5, 2012)

A Hyperbike, Freedom Collar (the "Deluxe Breastcollar" I think it's called by ComfyFit these days) and a sliding backband saddle with open tugs is the best possible combination I've ever seen or experienced for trail driving with a single mini and no passengers. Talk about a high-performance rig! That setup eases the impact of any roots, rocks or holes you run into for both horse and driver, allows the horse to move across sloping ground without the saddle pulling him sideways, and I've never met a more stable, easily transported vehicle than the Hyperbike.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Apr 6, 2012)

.

HyperBike, hands down.

Still waiting on my favorite harness, but when I have a spare $600+, it will be a Comfy-Fit or the equivalent.


----------



## Jules (Apr 7, 2012)

susanne said:


> .
> 
> HyperBike, hands down.


Those things sure look like a blast to drive!


----------



## LazyRanch (Apr 7, 2012)

I have a wonderfully comfortable betathane harness from Zimmermans with hundreds of miles on it. Not as expensive as some of the "big" houses, cleans up quick and easy - sometimes in the sweaty summer months, I leave it on my horse and hose both off together - and they custom make to order. The saddle DOES have a tree which is a must. I have added quick release tugs.

I drive a HyperBike because it is light, stable and enormously comfortable. I keep a bicycle computer on it so I have distance for each drive, time and odometer, as well as a clock on it. I am on my second bike computer, but between the two, I have over 700 miles on the HyperBike in 2 years. I am not a youngster, and have had my fair share of injuries, but I have learned that once one develops a technique for entry and exit, it is quite simple and non-lifethreatening. The important thing is that one has taught the horse to stand. I tend to put right leg over, then left and organize myself standing in front of the seat. Once I sit, my horses are ready to go, but by then, so am I!

I do have an easy entry cart. It might have 50 miles on it - mostly in the ring. We don't spend much time in the ring.

I joined our state-wide Combined Driving club: Arizona Driving and Carriage Society. I drive the HyperBike all three phases in their AZ Driving Trials. These are closer to one-day driving events for ADS than their ADTs, which apparently take place in arenas. Our events are not in arenas at all, other than the dressage, and also have a marathon for the hazards. We also have rated judges: Hardy Zantke is our judge for our next event. I haven't been dinged for driving the HyperBike in these events, although I have had judges look at it and question. One judge gave me an 8 in our presentation because she felt the overall impression was very good: suitability of cart to horse, attire to cart all well matched. She gave out a single 9 - also to a VSE - because it was "exactly what was expected." All other turnouts were given a 7 or below.


----------



## LazyRanch (Apr 7, 2012)

Jules said:


> Those things sure look like a blast to drive!



I have yet to have someone try mine - either with my horse, or theirs - and NOT use the

"blast" word, or something similar. Hardest part is getting in and out, but like I said, once you get a system that works for you . . .


----------



## susanne (Apr 7, 2012)

Cheryl, could you tell us more about your Zimmerman's Harness? Price? Close-up phonos? I assume this is an Amish shop...did you buy this when you lived in the midwest or did you buy from a distance? Was it custom-fit or standard sizes?


----------



## Shari (Apr 9, 2012)

Maggie uses a Freedom collar but the rest of her Harness is the original style Zilco. Sadly, they don't make those any more for mini's. (I do want to get a sliding back band at some point though) She also has her Hyper bike... is a perfect combo!


----------



## Matthijs (Apr 18, 2012)

HyperBike and comfy-fit harness with delux breast collar and sliding backband for sure!


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 26, 2012)

What cart if you want two people in it? (sometimes we ride together if we are going on basic level trails and not too long).


----------



## Matthijs (Apr 26, 2012)

Pacific smart cart is suitable for two and sturdy enough to play ruff. We have one HyperBike, one smart cart and one wooden training cart, that will also carry two people but lacks the versatility of the smart cart.


----------

